
Do zodiac signs matter for founders? - TimurBidzhiev
I figurate out that with one of my cofounders, we can understand each other without words in any case, and we have the same zodiac sign. It&#x27;s crucial to be on the same page, so what do you think? P.S. It&#x27;s my new lifehack.
======
throwaway29303
They ought not to. Astrology is pseudoscience.

You should checkout James Randi or "The Amazing Randi." Here's one of his
videos about it. He has been debunking a lot of pseudoscience topics for a
long time now.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Dp2Zqk8vHw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Dp2Zqk8vHw)

------
mtmail
Matters zero. Might as well go by eye color, shoe size or blood type (don't
though).

------
ickythumppp
No—astrology has no scientific basis and therefore should have no impact.

